# uk free sat tv



## coldhater 1 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am thinking of freesat for uk tv in torremolinos any help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

coldhater 1 said:


> I am thinking of freesat for uk tv in torremolinos any help



Apparently you just use your sky box without a card in it??????

Jo xxx


----------



## tommy77 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi

I have recently found a company called MIVIEW. They offer UK and Finnish channels through their media player. I'm new to the forum so cannot post any links yet but I will try and reply shortly with the details.

Tommy




coldhater 1 said:


> I am thinking of freesat for uk tv in torremolinos any help


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tommy77 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently found a company called MIVIEW. They offer UK and Finnish channels through their media player. I'm new to the forum so cannot post any links yet but I will try and reply shortly with the details.
> 
> Tommy


Thanks tommy, but thats only if it's a personal recommendation


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Freesat is a brand name for a receiver and EPG programme guide.
A Freesat box will get the same channels as a sky box with no card, or a gebneric FTA receiver off the shelf.
But a Freesat box or Sky box will have the advantage of the 7 day full programme guide.
If you need a 2.4m dish in your area for some FTA UK TV channels on a sky box then you wil still need a 2.4m dish for the same channels on a freesat box.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

sat said:


> Freesat is a brand name for a receiver and EPG programme guide.
> A Freesat box will get the same channels as a sky box with no card, or a gebneric FTA receiver off the shelf.
> But a Freesat box or Sky box will have the advantage of the 7 day full programme guide.
> If you need a 2.4m dish in your area for some FTA UK TV channels on a sky box then you wil still need a 2.4m dish for the same channels on a freesat box.


A 1.8 metre dish should suffice in Torry.


----------

